# help find out what it is please



## mark.masters (Sep 6, 2021)

need to know what i just got


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks like you got yourself a 1981 Long 460 tractor manufactured in Brasov, Romania.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

and enjoy the forum!


----------



## mark.masters (Sep 6, 2021)

gasmith10 said:


> Looks like you got yourself a 1981 Long 460 tractor manufactured in Brasov, Romania.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Do they make a loader for this model??


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, they made a Long Model 1528 Loader for the 460. Westendorf makes loaders with kits that will fit the 460 if you can't locate a complete 1528 kit.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

